# Moving to Houston from NYC



## expatwife (Feb 1, 2012)

We are a family of 3 that have been moving around the world and we will be moving to Houston in the Summer (from NYC). I have a 5 year old who will be going to kindergarden. I have searched all the websites and google about schools in the region, but does anyone know some private schools that are more "diverse"? I dont want to send my kid to a school with 100% americans, I'd rather sending her to one with kids from all over the world (as this has been her experience so far). The most traditional schools (like St John's) - I dont think I would find this kind of diversity over there - or am I wrong? Any school names? We are thinking about living in the River Oaks area....many thanks!


----------

